
MathML Support Coming To Chrome - twapi
http://browserfame.com/900/mathml-in-chrome
======
lutusp
That's nice, but for cross-browser compatibility and for the time being,
developers are better off using MathJax, which (a) works the same on all the
browsers listed in the article as well as MSIE, and (b) allows one to use
existing LaTeX content by simply pasting it into an HTML document.

<http://www.mathjax.org/>

If everyone agreed on MathML and if all browsers supported it, I would feel
differently about this, but because I create a lot of HTML with math content,
I wouldn't consider anything less than a solution that works everywhere.

